# Freebies!



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Got a Couple of Freebies Yesterday...Ariens 8524 and Yardmachines 5-22. The Ariens Chassis was worn where the Axle Bearing Sits, and gears would not Mesh. A little Time with the Mig Welder Fixed That.....The MTD had a small Rock Jammed in the Auger, and Needed a carb Clean. I would have repaired them for the Owners, but they just wanted them Gone!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice score jackmels so whats the plan for them


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Will Sell the Ariens on CL, Will Most Likely Donate the 5-22 to a Neighbor who needs one. Getting Another Freebie Today...A Local Contractor Fixing a House to be Sold is Cleaning it Out as Well, and will be Bringing me one Today...He doesn't know the brand. Stay Tuned.....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice ....


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Free is good. Seems like I always see free when I have no more room. MH


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Today's freebie is a ST724 in Pretty Good Condition. Had no Spark, and I Broke a head bolt While Trying to get to the ignition. Changed the Coil, and then spent some time Drilling Out the Broken Bolt, and Retapping. Cleaned the carb, and Got it Running. Needs to be Cleaned up, but will make a Good Blower for Somebody... Nothing Like a Freebie!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Got This Freebie a Couple days ago. Needed Fuel Flush and Carb Clean. Runs Mint.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> Got This Freebie a Couple days ago. Needed Fuel Flush and Carb Clean. Runs Mint.


Its in pretty nice condition, their usually rust buckets. I just picked up one of those this week, for parts. They ground down the the housing to nothing. Paid $50 for mine. I needed the impeller for another one I have. I'm gonna sell the motor.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Got This Freebie Yesterday. I'm Not a Big Fan of Single Stage Machines, but it was Free....Runs Great, Needs a set of $32 Paddles-On Order. Craftsman wants to Sell You a Whole Auger for some $200, Probably why the Owner Gave it to Me....


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

You must have a huge sign along an Interstate for all those freebees


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Jackmels said:


> Got This Freebie Yesterday. I'm Not a Big Fan of Single Stage Machines, but it was Free....Runs Great, Needs a set of $32 Paddles-On Order. Craftsman wants to Sell You a Whole Auger for some $200, Probably why the Owner Gave it to Me....


I believe these machines were made by Murray and parts are now supplied by Briggs & Stratton, who bought Murray. My friend has one just like it and we had to order the whole blower housing (plastic) ($100) because the scraper bar, which is riveted to it, cracked off and broke the housing.
Free is always good.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Got this Today for $20. 8hp Electric Start Engine Runs Good. Has a Blown Auger, I'll Most Likely Part it Out.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Someone Stopped By Today and asked if I Buy Snowblowers.....Got This Toro for $50, W/No Issues....I'm not a big Toro Fan, so This one will go on CL Today.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Jackmels said:


> Someone Stopped By Today and asked if I Buy Snowblowers.....Got This Toro for $50, W/No Issues....I'm not a big Toro Fan, so This one will go on CL Today.


 THOSE POWERSHIFTS are the greatest snow blower ever made.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thats a very clean machine for that price.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

jeez...why cant I ever find one of those for $50. love those powershift machines


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Jackmels said:


> Got this Today for $20. 8hp Electric Start Engine Runs Good. Has a Blown Auger, I'll Most Likely Part it Out.


 After Shopping Around, I found the gear to Repair This for only $52, and decided to Repair it rather than Scrap it. Got it Done Today. Here's the original gear...


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Not free, but I picked this up today for $100, off craigslist. Its a 2005, Ariens 824. The previous owner was having issues with the belts. So I'll dig into it tomorrow, after a good power wash.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

*That's the same as mine*

I've had no problems so far. I look forward to knowing what you find wrong.

Thanks

Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - Fred9's Album: Ariens 924118 (8524)


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Upon further investigation on the Ariens 824 I just bought. The gear case is stripped out. And the gears are no longer available. You have to buy a whole gear case, to the tune of over $200. If any body knows where to get gear case, part #53208900, for a decent price. Let me know.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Got a Used Gear $40 shipped. Have Aluminum Gear Cases Available as Well. PM if interested, Disregard if Not.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> Got a Used Gear $40 shipped. Have Aluminum Gear Cases Available as Well. PM if interested, Disregard if Not.


 PM sent


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Got the gear case disassembled on the Ariens 824, the pin for the brass gear sheared into 3 pieces. So I need to replace the pin and reassemble. The brass gear was spinning on the shaft, so luckily it didn't get damaged.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You Lucked Out! Play the lottery....


----------

